# Abandoned London Transport Substation



## fluffy5518 (Apr 16, 2011)

Evenin' all !!!
Had my eye on this one for a number of years,passing it many times and wondering just what it was !! The problem was the location - it looked like a free n easy explore once you got to it,the problem was getting to it !! Its completely overgrown (virtually in the middle of a forest) and in a completely taboo location !! So after some careful planning and finding a route which had the least chance of being spotted, i made for it !!
Bloody hell !! Was i glad i did !! I have no idea how long it has been redundant but apart from the attention of the local idiots it aint in bad shape !!
The site which greeted me on entering.





Looking back to the entrance.




The amount and age of the switchgear and control equipment was staggering-obviously the location physically preventing the thieving scum from plundering it.




The main room is flanked by two platforms.This is the view from the left hand platform.....




.......This, the view along the right hand platform.....




....and this is the underneath...




Along side the right hand platform are two seperate large rooms on different levels.....this is a view of the top floor..




Whilst below are some of the lower level.












Have definately got to get back to this location soon as there is much more to see and photograph, unfortunately work was beckoning and i had to cut the trip short....hope you enjoyed it !!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Good stuff Fluffy -loving all that riveted ironwork. Crackin' photos too!


----------



## Els (Apr 16, 2011)

WOW! That's nice!


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm... rusted girder goodness. Oh to be a permanent way employee now that spring is here. Lovely stuff Fluffy, you lucky get!
Godzy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2011)

That's fabulous. Great to see it decaying naturally rather than vandalised, too. Lovely find.


----------



## dangerous dave (Apr 17, 2011)

that is quite nice like that a lot


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellant stuff Fluffy,I nearly missed this report!


----------



## GE066 (Apr 18, 2011)

best thing i've seen in ages


----------



## Newage (Apr 19, 2011)

*substation*

Hi Mate

Cracking photos, seen this place for years and never thought there would be so much left
to look at.

Newage


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice indeed. It's refreshing to see something in London that isn't completely trashed for a change, though I suppose that has to do with the location.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 19, 2011)

Great stuff Fluffy, the places you get to always amazes me.


----------



## Speed (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice shots mate, seen one or two before but none showed the whole place like yours. Looks worth a visit!


----------



## professor frink (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazingly unbastardised, nice job Fluffy.


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 22, 2011)

Awesome find. Looks like they just locked the front door and never came back.


----------



## nelly (Apr 23, 2011)

This is sweet. Very nice


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2011)

Urbexing heaven man. Well done on the location detective stuff, thats half the fun sometimes.


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 27, 2011)

Good shots there, those old dials and instruments look cracking.


----------



## 4737carlin (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 27, 2011)

Speed said:


> Nice shots mate, seen one or two before but none showed the whole place like yours. Looks worth a visit!


 I hadn't realised that anyone (in a ue kind of way) had done this before, i trawled the internet before i posted and couldn't find owt !!!

Thanx to everyone for the comments it really was an excellent little explore and i do intend to re-visit 'cos as i was rushed for time i never took any gauge shots .....and believe me there are gauges down there the likes of which i have never seen. Oh and some original signage too !!! The best time to visit would be in darkness when i could wave my little torch around but i dont think i've got the balls to do it solo !! Hopefully because of its location it wont get any worse and i can only assume that the graffiti in there has been there quite a while (before pallisade fencing and the terrorist threat !!) cos i cant believe that your average low life could access this without being killed or caught !!
PS Went passed it t'other day and it would appear that there are another one n a half buildings i never visited !!!
When i get back you'll be the first to know !!!


----------



## themousepolice (Apr 29, 2011)

*changes ?*

hey hey Didcot

things have moved since you being there and me being there........ in the space of a week equipment and general 'left abouts' are in different locations.......

not eye catching things, just general. puzzling but 'we are not alone' in the knowledge me thinks

will post my pics in due course

SY


----------



## Munchh (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent Fluff. You obviously have an 'in' which is almost as good for us as it is for you.


----------

